# mapping a network printer



## scng (Sep 24, 2004)

hi everybody, 

i've a printer attached to a win2k pc and the printer is shared out. the pc also share certain of its folders. i've got another mac connected successfully to the shared volume (using smb://win2kpc_ip_addr/shared_volume). on the same basis, can a mac connected to the same ethernet print with the shared printer?


----------



## bogomips (Sep 24, 2004)

If your mac is running 10.3 it's as simple as opening the Printer Setup Utility.
When adding a printer you should have "Winddows printing" as an option.
You need to supply a username/password to connect to the wintel box, and if you are successfully authenticated, you should be able to see the shared printers on the pc.


----------



## gsahli (Sep 24, 2004)

It might not be so easy, depending on the make/model of printer. OS X non-postscript printer drivers mostly don't support Windows-shared printing. If it's a printer supported by the Gimp-Print drivers installed by default with Panther, then it'll be easy.
If not, come back and we'll help you with the not-so-easy part.


----------



## celtictricky (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi,

I think my printers are not supported for windows sharing.....I have a Lexmark E210, Epson Photo 950 and Konica-Minolta 2300W Laser printer.  All are connected to a XP Prof machine with Sharing enabled!.

I have had some sucess, with the Lexmark.....its starts-up as if its going to print......but then just does not do it!

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## gsahli (Sep 28, 2004)

OK, Rick,
First, if you're using Panther, these "may be" easy with the Gimp-Print drivers  included in Panther. If you're using Jaguar, install ESP ghostscript and Gimp-Print 4.2.7 from:
http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3
Your Epson should work easily in Windows Printing now. The model choice will say Epson Stylus Photo ___, CUPS + Gimp-Print.
I think you can ADD the Lexmark E210 using the HP Laserjet 4 Series, CUPS + Gimp-Print (I think it's HP PCL 5 compatible).
The minolta is supported, but is more complicated. I recommend (even if you're using Panther, that you install the hpijs drivers and ESP ghostscript from here:
http://www.linuxprinting.org/macosx/hpijs/
(something called foomatic-rip is needed and gets installed by hpijs)
Then get the minolta 2300w driver and install:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/m2300w/
Good luck.


----------



## bobw (Sep 28, 2004)

First Step, Download and install (on the Mac) Gimp-Print from VersionTracker.com, it has tons of printer drivers for HP, Lexmark, Epson, and Cannon Printers. If you're running Panther, you shouldn't need to download the Gimp-Print drivers.  

  This is the link for gimp-print..   
http://www.versiontracker.com/morei...id=15970&db=mac 

  Next:   

  On your Windows XP Machine:   

  1. Log in as Administrator   
  2. Click Start>Settings>Control Panel   
  3. Then Click add/remove programs   
  4. Then Click add/remove windows components   
  5. Open the Other Network File and Printer Services section.   
  6. Put a checkmark in Print Services for Unix.   
  7. Click Ok; Click Next ( It will probably ask for your Windows Cd at this point)   
  8. Click finish   
  9. Close the add/remove programs window   

  Next steps will have the service start automatically, which is the prefered way to do it:   

  1. Click Start>Settings>Control Panel   
  2. Double click Administrative tools   
  3. Double click Services   
  4. Double click TCP/IP print server   
  5. Change the startup type to Automatic   
  6. Click ok and close all open windows.   

  Next steps setup the printer for tcp/ip printing   

  1. Click start>settings>printers   
  2.  Right click the printer you want to share and select sharing   
  3. Click the radio button for Share as and fill in the share name you want to use.  (Mine is hpphotos; for hp photosmart)   

  Now move to your Mac and finish things up.   

  1. Launch the Print Center for the Applications>Utilties folder   
  2. Click the Add Printer button   
  3. Change Appletalk to IP Printing   
  4. Enter the Windows XP Computer's IP address in the Address Box (Will probably look like 192.168.x.x, if you don't know go to your windows xp machine and from the Command Prompt type ipconfig, it will give you the network address for your windows machine   
  5. Uncheck the default queue radio button   
  6. Enter the name  of the printer shared name that you setup on your windows machine.   
  7. Select your printer model, if you installed gimp print it should be there, if not pic a close model number. 
  8. Close print center after the printer was added.


----------

